# Grosourdya muscosa



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2015)

Tiny flowers, about 1/4" NS. Cute, though.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 5, 2015)

Cutie!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice. Not fragrant, I think. ??


----------



## abax (Aug 6, 2015)

VERY cute and reminds me of a Phal. a bit. Wonderful
photo of such a tiny flower.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 6, 2015)

Lovelies!!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, it does remind you of a mini-phal. I love it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 6, 2015)

adorable


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Not fragrant, I think. ??



I've not detected any fragrance.


----------



## theshatterings (Aug 7, 2015)

Beautifully grown and cute flowers


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Aug 7, 2015)

You have a nice, healthy looking plant. How do you grow this one Dot?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2015)

MattWoelfsen said:


> You have a nice, healthy looking plant. How do you grow this one Dot?



It's on the warmer side of my greenhouse, open shade and good air circulation. It is watered nearly every day in the warm/hot months, and about 3x a week in the cooler months.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you for this information. I have this plant and it is not doing so well, err, it does not look as good as your plant. I will start watering daily.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2015)

Matt, notice that there isn't much moss on the mount, so it dries out quickly. I think that's another key: water frequently but allow to dry between waterings.


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2015)

Very nice. I echo others sentiments on looking like a mini phal.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 10, 2015)

Your photography is to be admired (as is your growing)! That is incredibly cute.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice.. I think this is a local species here and naturally grows as a twig epiphyte or at least slender branches, not the main trunk of trees.


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2015)

Really neat Dot

I have a different one of this genus (apendiculata) I got from Kool Logs back in November.

It also went into spike, and I missed the first flower when I was out of town last week

So thanks for posting yours!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2015)

Rick said:


> Really neat Dot
> 
> I have a different one of this genus (apendiculata) I got from Kool Logs back in November.
> 
> ...



Shucks! I'd like to have seen it, also! The flowers don't last long on this species, either.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2015)

Don't worry, it will be a Vanda next year! :evil:


----------

